# Pokemon You Used To Hate



## Swarmy (Aug 17, 2013)

Do you have any pokemon that you used to hate or dislike but with time started to like?


For me it's Scyther and Heracross. I used to hate Scyther since I always wanted a mantis pokemon but he looks too reptilian for my taste even though I used to like reptiles as a kid, now I ended up actually liking him even if I would prefer if he had huge buggy eyes like a real mantis.
As for Heracross I didn't really hate him but the fact that he was so popular just bugged me, I always put Pinsir before him but with time I realised that Heracross has a way better design and I love that he has wings under those elytra.
I also remember that when I saw Durant for the first time I was annoyed how GF could have created so boring (design wise) pokemon, it's basically a giant ant... but ironically he ended up being my most favourite pokemon till this day.

So share your stories


----------



## Saru (Aug 17, 2013)

I used to dislike Reshiram a lot. When I first saw it (along with Zekrom), I was just floored because I had never seen any Pok?mon mascots quite like that. I immediately took a liking to Zekrom, and I actually appreciated Reshiram's (and Zekrom's) uniqueness at first, but over time I grew to dislike Reshiram.

But by the time the Black/White got to the U.S. and I saw Reshiram in 3D, I liked Reshiram more than Zekrom. It also went really well with N's design (I bought White) and the whole truth theme, so I became jealous of what I couldn't have.

Now I love Reshiram and its majestic phallus.


----------



## Mio (Aug 17, 2013)

I used to dislike Pikachu, but then with time his cuteness got to me.

I used to dislike Dragonite, I thought he looked retarded, but now I like him as the original dragon badass. 

I used to dislike Salamence, as he made Dragonite worthless in the meta at the time, but I grew to really like how he looks and his playstyle. My favourite Dragon-type now.

I used to dislike Garchomp, looked like a landshark than a dragon to me, but using him and sweeping teams a lot with him made me appreciate him.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 17, 2013)

I still hate everything I used to hate ;P 

Pikachu for being useless.

Chansey for being the original annoying wall. 

Lickitung for being... Lickitung  

etc. etc. etc.

I am loyal to my hatred.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 18, 2013)

I wouldn't say there are Pokemon that I hate, but there are some you will never see me have on my team.

Examples:

Fearow line - There were always better birds
Persian line - Boring
Mr. Mime line - Creepy and weak
Ditto - Not too useful competitively
Ledian - Weak and annoying looking
Sunflora - Small movepool
Unown - Useless
Chimecho - Weak
Electric Rodents not Raichu - Raichu is always better
Elemental Monkeys - Always someone better


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 18, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Ledian - Weak and annoying looking



I'm so glad I'm not the only one that dislikes it's design  I don't understand GF's obsession with making almost every bug humanoid in shape...


----------



## Bioness (Aug 18, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one that dislikes it's design  I don't understand GF's obsession with making almost every bug *humanoid in shape*...




>What

I just think the design is too "cartoony", and Ledian is like a mixture of a ladybug and stereotypical alien.

Really only their HeartGold and SoulSilver sprites look humanoid.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 18, 2013)

Bioness said:


> >What



That doesn't seem humanoid to you?


----------



## Bioness (Aug 18, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> That doesn't seem humanoid to you?



A little, but not enough for it to be the "main" attribute. Humans like to make things that are familiar looking, so GameFreak mixes the best of both worlds.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 18, 2013)

Bioness said:


> A little, but not enough for it to be the "main" attribute. Humans like to make things that are familiar looking, so GameFreak mixes the best of both worlds.



I'm not saying that it's bad, in fact I like it because it raises many questions about why bug types have developed to resemble humans so much. If my memory is correct most pokemon based on animals don't seem as humanoid as most bug types. Leavanny takes it even one step further by mimicing and making clothes just like a human.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 18, 2013)

I think you just notice the Bug types more, a good portion of Pokemon do in fact have some anthropomorphic characteristics added to them.


----------



## Shiny (Aug 18, 2013)

Zubat  those fuckers appearing in the caves all the fucking time   but i started to love him after i got a Crobat


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 18, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I think you just notice the Bug types more, a good portion of Pokemon do in fact have some anthropomorphic characteristics added to them.



Ah well I still can't say that I know all pokemon considering that I've only played Fire Red, Heart Gold and White and I didn't bother collecting all, just the ones that I cared about.


----------



## ElementX (Aug 19, 2013)

I was never was big on Fearow or Raticate until I used them in Heart Gold and realized they both kicked ass in the early game.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 20, 2013)

I didn't like the Kami Trio. Now i find them very awesome and Landorus is my Favorite Pokemon 

Why? Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity. I played through the Japanese version and couldn't beat the extra bosses. Until I have read that Landorus is one of the most powerful Pokemon in this game after you recruit it.

Badass.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2013)

I still hate Miltank and Zubat.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2013)

Trubbish and Garbodor.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 20, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Trubbish and Garbodor.



then use this moveset: Gunk Shot, Explosion, Drain Punch and Seed Bomb

holding a Muscle Band

also, Ledian can apparently learn Focus Blast, so that makes it about 15% less useless in my books. Still in the ranks of Novelty Pokemon, though.

Like Smeargle and Delibird. 

and I'm raising a Smeargle right now, gonna re-raise a Delibird later.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 21, 2013)

_Used_ to hate.


----------



## Master Xehanort (Aug 21, 2013)

Heracross and Oshawott and I love both of them now.


----------



## Firestormer (Aug 23, 2013)

Used to hate Lucario because it seemed boring. Then I played White 2 and it became the main of my team and now I think it's great


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 25, 2013)

I didn't really like some BW designs at the beginning, until I got to play the game.  I've never really disliked a Pok?mon actually.


----------



## Vermin (Aug 25, 2013)

i didn't have a pokemon i used to hate

bumping into a zubat in a cave with no max repels though


----------



## Impact (Aug 25, 2013)

Piplup I still hate this Pok?mon  with a passion I fault the anime.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 27, 2013)

from the first time i saw the 6th gen pkmns I found the new bird to be one of the most lame designs possible, then i later see it's evulution and i'm bound to have it in my main ingame team.
Hawk with kite tail and falcon speed along reasonable wings... must get


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 12, 2013)

I originally disliked Oshawott and Tepig, I'm not sure why, but I adore both of them and their evolutions now. pek


----------



## Eternity (Sep 14, 2013)

I love them all equally!


----------



## Anemone (Jan 25, 2014)

Miltank. I just started collecting pokemon but I absolutely refuse to capture this one.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 25, 2014)

Delibird.

It's just....

So useless.

I'm in the process of raising another one though.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 27, 2014)

I thought Slurpuff was gonna be horrible. But I love that thing now, especially when it's Shiny and running a Belly Drum/Unburden set. There's nothing quite like seeing an ice cream sundae fairy knocking bitches the fuck out.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 27, 2014)

I actually used to hate the Dratini and Larvitar line solely for the fact it took so long to evolve them. 

this was pre-5th generation, mind you.


----------



## BiNexus (Jan 28, 2014)

Dragonite, because it has the shittiest back sprites of pretty much everything in the game. X/Y has improved it greatly, but it's still pretty lame.

I also didn't like Giratina (its regular forme) for quite a while.


----------



## Kuro Ashi (Jan 29, 2014)

I used to hate Tepig.. My feelings about it is mixed now so i guess that counts


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 29, 2014)

While not really a hate, I didn't like Gulpin/Swalot - useless Poison type.

The game that made me appreciate it: Pokemon XD. Tanked hits, passed status like a boss and helped me catch most if not all of my Shadow Pokemon.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 30, 2014)

dragonite for ruining the evolution of dragonair :nuuu

the lake trio and the swords of justice
hated them all until i used them
jesus christ D;


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 21, 2014)

zyken said:


> i didn't have a pokemon i used to hate
> 
> bumping into a zubat in a cave with no max repels though



What you didn't like it when most of your team was in the red zone and you kept getting spammed by "supersonic"


----------

